# Need Help FAST



## djyancey (Oct 4, 2006)

I manage a cafeteria in a Nuclear Power Plant. We do many site wide feeds (1100 ppl). Usually they are located in a park, with tents, seating, etc already set up. I know several weeks ahead what they want and have lots of time to shop and think.
I was approached Thursday by some top brass to provide a our regular cafe menu (consists of burgers, sandwiches, tacos, pizza, salad bar, cold sandwich, paninni's as well as a hot full meal) to the entire site on Thursday 10/30!! Are they NUTS??? Yes...I think so.
I had one day to place an order to Sysco and will have 1 more day before the big event.
The hot line meal will be brisket, sausage, cole slaw, potato salad and beans. I ordered 700 lbs of brisket.
But I have NO idea how much of anything else to order!! How many people MIGHT want burgers, chicken sandwiches, salads. I took it upon my sanity to just elimanate the pizzas, tacos and paninni's.....but that still leaves me with a salad bar, burgers, etc.
We normally serve about 100 - 150 people at lunch in our cafe....how can I quickly move 800-1000 through my serving lines, not knowing ahead of time what they will even want to eat?
I need help.....fast
Please email me directly in case I can't find my way back here.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Set hot foods in 1 location of tent set salads, condoments, rolls in another.
In other words seperate stations otherwise it will take all day to feed them.

300-350 potato salad 300 slaw
400 burgers(do not cook all ahead)
Tossed salad 5 -6 to head lettuce or already mixed in bags5 people per pound. Dressing 2 ounces per person 64 to the gallon avg.
sausage 800 pieces= baked beans 30-35 people per can #10 chick sandwiches about 300 buns for burgers snd chix. sand


----------



## djyancey (Oct 4, 2006)

Ed,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I will use the amounts you gave me, but I think I didn't word my post correctly.

They want to do this _IN_ the cafeteria (not at the park with tents). At our cafe we have 5 stations. Originally they wanted all 5 staions opened.

No way. I narrowed it down to the Salad Bar, Grill and a Hot Line. Our salad bar is hugh, includes all the items you could imagine for a salad bar including meats, our grill items include burgers,(BCB,CH,) chicken sandwiches/wraps, phillys, shrimp,BBQ sandwich, fries, tots, onion rings.

At first they wanted fountain sodas.....we have ONE fountain soda machine.....I'm waiting on an OK for canned sodas. They just have no idea what they are asking for in a semi small area for that amount of people.

Now we really don't have an option as we are contacted to provide food service to them, but we have never had them request a site wide in IN the cafeteria AND a varied menu.

I can only get one more order from Sysco before this even takes place and I don't have alot of storage room to keep product if I don't use it (especially perishables) Freezer stuff I'm not too worried about (other than expense...but I can sell it at some point)

I don't know, my mind is going 100 miles an hour right now......but I appreciate your suggestions on the slaw, P salad and burgers.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

How long does it take you normally to get 150 people thru the line at regular lunch ? Times this by 8 and it will give you total time to feed 11-1200. ALSO WHEN YOU ARE A CONTRACTED FOOD SERVICE does'nt your contract state the average amount per day that are fed? :beer:


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

I would set up buffet line, double sided for the salads and sides. Then have the stations serve the hot and protein sides.


----------

